# 30 gallon filter not working



## liljay07 (Apr 23, 2009)

i turned off my filter to clean the bio bag and i went to go put it back in and it just wasnt turning on here is what the moter says

115 volts A.C/60 hz, 7 watts
model t2


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clean it out, make sure nothing is in/around the impeller (the thing that turns), and that the impeller is in the right place. Make sure its plugged in to a good outlet and that you haven't tripped a ground fault interrupter. A few of the new filters have replaceable motor and some times you can save one by replacing the cord, but usually you just go buy a new filter. If its a recent purchase, find the receipt and take it back to the store.


----------



## liljay07 (Apr 23, 2009)

should i clean it and i got it from a guy on craigslist and have had the filter working good for about 2 months now


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all of these filters are magnetic drives.... pull the motor off .. remove the impeller and clean it.. clean out the hole where the impeller sets in.. put it all back together and fill with water and plug it in..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

liljay07 said:


> i turned off my filter to clean the bio bag and i went to go put it back in and it just wasnt turning on


l7: Expanding on e7's and loha's comments:

The intake tube will probably separate from the impeller housing;

The impeller housing will probably then separate from the motor housing and
the impeller can be removed.

Rinse the intake tube, impeller housing and impeller in warm tap water while cleaning with a toothbrush.

Invert the pump housing and rinse in warm tap water (turn the water on high to force flow through pump and the pump outflow orifice).

Reassemble the parts and plug in.

TR


----------

